# Turinabol Overview



## c4x (May 4, 2013)

*New guys wanting to cycle TBOL only as their first cycle 
Please
Read

Pharmaceutical Name: 4-chlordehydromethyltestosterone

Chemical Names:  4-chloro-17b-hydroxy-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-dien-3-one;4-chloro-1-Dehydro-17a-methyltestosterone;  4-chloro-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-1,4-androstadien-3-one

Molecular Weight: 334.8854

Chemical Formula: C20H27O2Cl

Active life: 16 hours

Anabolic/Androgenic Ratio: >100:0

Nicknames: OT(oral turinabol) Tbol
*​*​*

1.What is Turinabol?
OT was originally developed by East German chemist and researchers in the mid-20th century for use by their athletes  during the olympics and other international competitions. It is believe  to be the drug responsible for much of that country's dominance in many  of the athletic competitions ofthat era, along with their  groundbreaking training techniques. There is no medical use of this drug  and as such it has remained exclusively a performance enchancing  compound used by athletes.

Oral Turninabol (dehydrochloromethyltestosterone) is also known as Oral Turinabol (OT) or Pro Turinabol.  Turinabol is a derivative of Dianabol  that does not promote water retention and estrogenic side effects.  Turinabol can produce slow to moderately fast quality gains depending on  how well your body absorbs.(3)​*​*
OT is a 17AA compound meaning that it survives the first pass through  the liver, but this also increases hepatoxicity, for the most part users  of oral turinabol have reported minimal bloating on this compound. OT  feautres a 4-chloro attachment that inhibits the aromatization of the  compound.The alteration that is done to the compound obviously elminates  much of the worry concerning a user experiencing any of the typical  estrogen related side effects.Negative  side effects are extremely rare with tbol BUT can occur from cycles  exceeding 6 weeks coupled with extremely high doses. The world reknown  phrase " It will shut off your natty test production" is highly unlike,  there have only been 3 cases in which this has happened,in these cases  TBOL was at 90mg a day on a 5 week cycle.Possible  but unlikely side effects include, Gynecomastia, water retention,high  blood pressure, acne, gastrointestinal pain, and uncontrolled aggressive  behavior (Once again...highly unlikely) (2)

The androgenic effect of the drug is pretty poor  (6 out of 100) but in combination with the anabolic effect (54 out of 100) Tbol is an extremely effective steroid. 
Normally this is a slower acting steroid. When using Tbol, weight,strength, and muscle mass will not be overly dramatic however, what you gain in strength and muscle will be the highest of quality (Great for strength training athletes).Turinabol typically does not create risk for estrogenic side effects, so there is limited water retention(unlike  its older brother Dianabol) or risk of gynecomastia(1). Due to the  limited water retention your muscle will obtain a harder fuller look to  them. Its 17-alpha alkylated  which means it can be toxic to the liver,  but normal liver care (milk thistle,vitamin C,A E, Magnesium and  choline) will keep you liver-for the most part- unharmed.(2)


In studies done on male athletes that were given 10 mg OT/day over six weeks, no negative  health effects or side effects were reported. It was also used in low  doses to reduce the binding of SHBG (Sex Horomone binding Globulin) to  other steroids.It is common for people to take OT at very high dosages.  Yet athletes looking to obtain gains more quickly and more proficiently  in their sport/game were very successful with lower doses of oral  turinabol(4)

Injections of OT do exist, The difference between oral and injectable  tbol is like with most of other steroids. Oral is easier to take but in  theory it may be harmful to the liver .One can sustain higher dosages of  the injectable version, But,in general this is a matter of personal  preferences.

When doing 20 mg daily, endogenous testosterone production starts being suppressed after ten days. However, it goes down to only 60-70% (Dbol suppresses it to 30-40%) which is the reason of quick rejuvenation afterwards. Just 5 days after the cycle is over,natural testosterone production normalizes. 7 days after the cycle, endogenous testosterone production may even become higher than before the cycle. (4)

Dosing:
Most  athletes only need to ingest 10-30mg a day to greatly improve strength  performances.Most competitive Body Builders must ingest 50-80 mg a day  to see size increase, but their liver would greatly suffer even with  liver aid, which is why most bodybuilders stick to pins/injections  

Dosage is as following: Body weight in pounds divided by 10. For  bodybuilders Dosage is: Body weight in kilograms divided by 1.5-2  (Normally 1.5 times higher than your average Dianabol dosage (1)

Quick Summary:
Increased libido during cycles occur for both sexes,Muscle hardness,Can make you lean but is not a fat burner
Basically it behaves like a typical steroid,Low bioavailability(first  pass),Enterohepatic circulation, mainly excreted by kidneys

 Overall OT is an amazing steroid to take...for athletes.Although it can be used during cutting cycles which is what most Body Builders use it for.  if you wish to put on any size with this compound..its a waste of time!  To the athletes out there who wouldnt mind gaining a small small size  increases but a statistical performance increase, Tbol is the way to go.

Tbol should never be your first "mass building" cycle. Their are plenty  of great injectable steroids for  sculpting and building,Most also pose  no harm to your liver as OT does.

If you've read this you may think you have the full scoop on TBOL.
*You dont.
*Continue to research,once you think you have all the research in the world
*Research your research.
*


​



[*=center]The pharmacokinetics of Oral-Turinabol in humans] Pharmazie. 1991 Sep;46(9):650-4. German. 
[*=center]Department of Urology, Universitaetsklinikum ?Carl Gustav Carus,? Technical University of Dresden,Dresden, Germany 
[*=center]Intratesticular  leiomyosarcoma in a young man after high dose doping with  Oral-Turinabol: a case report. Cancer. 1999 Oct 15;86(8):1571-5. 
[*=center]Berendonk  B. Doping. Von der Forschung zum Betrug. Reinbek bei Hamburg: Rowohlt  Taschenbuchverlag. 1992:448pp  Clinical Chemistry 43:7. 1262-1279 (1997) 


​


----------



## c4x (May 4, 2013)

_Bump._

For those sorry human beings wanting to do a Tbol only cycle to gain "mass"


----------



## c4x (May 5, 2013)

bump


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 5, 2013)

Nice write up. Tbol is a underrated oral.  I really like adding tbol in late in a cycle when I start plateauing. The strength gains help gym motivation.
one side effect that I see in tbol that I don't see with other aas is nosebleeds. At around 75mg a day (25x3) I would get really bad gushers.  Several a week. And the bleeding would start so fast that is was on my shirt before I could react.


----------



## jay_steel (May 6, 2013)

PM me who has 25mg tbol please...


----------



## c4x (May 6, 2013)

Jay steel on 25 mg of tbol... Yeah right.. But there is a company in ireland that makes 25mg tabs i can find it if you want.


----------



## jay_steel (May 6, 2013)

WTF is that suppose to mean?


----------



## c4x (May 6, 2013)

just a Joke!


----------



## jay_steel (May 6, 2013)

ok few... im off every thing and still get crazy


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2013)

I know a place that sells 100% legit Iranian T-bol tabs if you want to PM me.


----------



## s2h (May 6, 2013)

did some say t-bol??


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2013)

c4x said:


> *New guys wanting to cycle TBOL only as their first cycle
> Please
> Read
> 
> ...



If u want the legal alternative check out IRONMAGLABS HALO EXTREME!


----------



## longworthb (May 6, 2013)

I got some from sfu I can't wait to run . I agree it is highly highly underrated. Let us know how ur Tbol run goes c4x


----------



## Grozny (May 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I know a place that sells 100% legit Iranian T-bol tabs if you want to PM me.



yo heavy, Iranian turinabol ??  only legit steroids that u can find in iran are, alhavi oxymetholone (amazing oxy  ),  auraihan testo enan,prop,npp and deca for the rest there is no any T-BOL from iran, I m sure on this at 100%.


----------



## Grozny (May 7, 2013)

Also its impossible to find any genuine iranian products on the aas black market, like aburaihan testo, alhavi oxy due to the iranian embargo. All iranians companies  cant export any of their products due to the international sanction. Per example if u buy aburaihan testo enanthate  it will be a pure copy.


----------



## heavyiron (May 7, 2013)

Might be a copy but it's working well.


----------



## Grozny (May 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Might be a copy but it's working well.



any possibility to post a picture of this prod bro thx, imo best oxy that can be found is Hemogenin/Aventis.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 7, 2013)

grozny said:


> yo heavy, iranian turinabol ??  Only legit steroids that u can find in iran are, alhavi oxymetholone (amazing oxy  ),  auraihan testo enan,prop,npp and deca for the rest there is no any t-bol from iran, i m sure on this at 100%.



*big bump!!!*


----------



## Grozny (May 7, 2013)

yo wp did u still have AP oxy I never tried it ??


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 7, 2013)

Grozny said:


> yo wp did u still have AP oxy I never tried it ??



*sorry  not, when Asia pharma make new batch i will stock it,they dont have it now on stock so i cant stock it!
now i have only Anapolon Turkey on stock!*


----------



## keith1569 (May 7, 2013)

nice write up..SFY has some good tbol...Used their roidplus brand and its good shit for sure


----------



## Grozny (May 7, 2013)

AP turan worked very well for me, g2g.


----------



## forumhacker (May 10, 2013)

whats the advantage of tbol vs straight test prop with ai?


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 10, 2013)

There is some serious useful info here thanks a lot guys!


----------



## AugustWest (May 10, 2013)

I fkin love Tbol and cant believe it isnt used more. I get ZERO side effects on it and it most def does add mass for me.

My sweet spot is 70mg per day split 35mg before gym Am and then with dinner.

My fav part of Tbol is its ability to increase recovery. I can run two a days (fasted AM cardio, PM lift) very minimal carbs and be completely recovered the next day. Tbol is my go to front/back load oral.

PLUS its lowers SHBG thus increasing the amount of free test circulating


----------



## AugustWest (May 10, 2013)

forumhacker said:


> whats the advantage of tbol vs straight test prop with ai?



Do you mean Test with Tbol vs test alone, or just plain Tbol vs Test?

If its the latter, than there isnt any really. Test is the most versatile and safe compound there is. 

Now if we are talking Test with Tbol as opposed to just straight Test, well Ill let you draw your own conclusion on that cuz its pretty straight forward.


----------



## c4x (May 13, 2013)

Running SFY'S tbol right now, My favorite one i have ran so far. Some crazy intensity in the gym right now.


----------



## forumhacker (May 27, 2013)

AugustWest said:


> Do you mean Test with Tbol vs test alone, or just plain Tbol vs Test?
> 
> If its the latter, than there isnt any really. Test is the most versatile and safe compound there is.
> 
> Now if we are talking Test with Tbol as opposed to just straight Test, well Ill let you draw your own conclusion on that cuz its pretty straight forward.



Being fan of no test cycles, there was study where they gave test to older men 20% developed heart disease vs 5% placebo. Im sure if you give athletes straight test prop it will kill their cardio hence Tbol was developed. From heart perspective Test is the most dangerous AAS.


----------



## aenergy (May 28, 2018)

https://anabolicenergy.me/turanabol-balkan for guys who indeed need


----------



## Trainerguy (Jun 3, 2018)

T ball is my favorite oral, to me it?s like a hybrid of dball and anavar, 50 mgs/ day works awesome on me.


----------

